# Anyone have/consider a CR-V?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

The wifey's thinking she might like to get one. We test drove one this past weekend and it seemed like a fine appliance, although certainly nothing to get all excited about.

Anyone have any insights/experiences with the current (2007) model CR-V?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Howdy.

Greg had a pretty good thread with some pros and cons:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180279&highlight=Honda+cr/v

We ended up doing a run off between the X3, the Mini and a CR/V. The CR/V dropped off the list because of the noisy, gutless engine, quirky styling cues, indifferent interior materials (strange thing to say for a Honda) and the (at the time) high market price from being a just-introduced model.

Having said that, it was a cute little runabout, plenty of interior space for the wheelbase, perceived above average reliability (Mrs. W was replacing her Honda Odyssey at the time) and excellent local dealer service department.

At a little lower price point, I think it would make a good contender for the RAV-4 6 cyl. I personally thought the RAV-4 laid waste to the CR/V; Mrs. W was not that far apart. I did a couple test drives on RAV-4 6's and they rocket. Of course being an SUV they don't turn in worth a plugged nickel.

Probably a safe choice though, and the MPG is not too bad.

Good luck with it...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks! I did do a quick search before I posted my thread, but didn't see Greg's excellent thread.

I too think that the RDX is probably a better overall vehicle than the CR-V (we haven't driven anything other than the CRV), but she's trading down from her '03 Ody and it's going to be her car. She's not into driving dynamics or hp; she cares more about safety and gas mileage (so I'm guessing the RDX is out with her). I had thought we'd be replacing the Ody with either an MDX or RX or Ody/Sienna, but I think she has her mind made up that we can live with smaller.

After work tonight, she actually mentioned the Ford Escape (and its LM twin) hybrid. Hoo-boy, is this going to be fun...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> Thanks! I did do a quick search before I posted my thread, but didn't see Greg's excellent thread.
> 
> I too think that the RDX is probably a better overall vehicle than the CR-V (we haven't driven anything other than the CRV), but she's trading down from her '03 Ody and it's going to be her car. She's not into driving dynamics or hp; she cares more about safety and gas mileage (so I'm guessing the RDX is out with her). I had thought we'd be replacing the Ody with either an MDX or RX or Ody/Sienna, but I think she has her mind made up that we can live with smaller.
> 
> After work tonight, she actually mentioned the Ford Escape (and its LM twin) hybrid. Hoo-boy, is this going to be fun...


Hmmm...Sounds like your SO is of a similar mind to Mrs. W.

We looked at the RDX, but literally only that. She did not like the "stubbiness" of it, plus when I showed her the MPG figures, she did not want to even drive it.

FYI We drove a Ford Edge for a week out in New Mexico this summer. Mrs. W. quite liked it, and if we had not already decided on an X3 she might have looked into it. Unfortunately I would have guessed that a FoMoCo product would not have been up to Honda / Bimmer reliability standards, and she would not have liked that. Reliability is pretty far up her list; my E46 has been four years virtually problem free.

Still, lot of choices in the small SUV field...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

For anyone looking for a small SUV in the $20s range, I always point them to the Mitsubishi Outlander. It's a terrific looking vehicle inside and out (the best in class IMO), it's got just the right amount of power, and a neat 6-speed automatic. It has a split tailgate (think X5) and good cargo flexibility and capacity. Plus, you can get Bluetooth and sat nav if you wish.

The new CR-V is pretty hideous. We _were_ interested in the previous CR-V when it was a hot item. But it really wasn't powerful enough for those onramp merges (like when a tractor trailer pulls up to you right NOW)


----------



## Agentbell (Feb 8, 2007)

*Crv*

If that is the market you are looking for I would HIGHLY recommend looking at the Hyundai Santa Fe, or The smaller version. I had ours for 5 years not a single problem ran good, dependable, and Dirt Cheap even loaded. The most car for the money in the Small SUV market.

Good Luck

Agent Bell


----------



## m1943 (Jun 16, 2007)

Outlander untill recently had rear DRUMS, not disk breaks. The only jap crossover that's pretty good for a BMW owner is a Subaru Forester or some other model from their line. These things actually accelerate, turn, and even stop. CR-Vs can't do that. Mitsubishi is a little shady, and looks much like a Subaru, but without the engineering.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

We looked at the CRV, Jeep Liberty, and a few others. We purchased a Subaru Forester. I would recommend the Forester XT.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ew, CR-V. Gross. :rofl:

I would not. I would look at the Mitsubishi Outlander (as aznmpower32 said), Subie Outback, Ford Escape, Hyundai Santafe, Nissan Rouge, etc.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the input/feedback guys--please keep 'em coming.

I can say w/o reservation that we won't be looking at any of the following vehicles:

1. Mitsubishi Outlander (what is that, some sort of bad guy?)
2. Anything from Hyundai, Kia, or anything else made in Korea or China
3. Nothing from Daimler-Chrysler (or whatever they're calling themselves these days)
4. Nothing from Subie (sit too low; she's become accustomed to sitting up in her Ody)

We may look at the Escape hybrid. Today she asked about the Highlander hybrid and we did a quick comparo between it and the Lexus hybrid. They're both getting up there in price, but wth? Since I'm not planning to take a 30% pay cut for my dream job any time soon, we can afford it.

:rofl:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> Thanks for the input/feedback guys--please keep 'em coming.
> 
> I can say w/o reservation that we won't be looking at any of the following vehicles:
> 
> 1. Mitsubishi Outlander (what is that, *some sort of bad guy*?)


:dunno: Don't like the styling?

Here's a neat review of the '08 Ford Escape

I'd rather you look at the new '08 Saturn Vue if you want a domestic. It's a bit heavy, but it is based on the Opel Antara. Looks promising, and the interior is nice.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

We've got two vehicles -- an E46 325i and a Toyota Highlander. The Highlander obviously isn't as much fun to drive as the BMW (duh), but it serves its purpose really well. It's been rock-solid dependable, the V6 has decent enough get-up-and-go, the AWD and traction control make the thing amazingly easy to drive in the snow, and it's got plenty of room to haul the kids and the dog around.

My biggest complaints are just that it couldn't be much more un-exciting. The interior, while decent quality, feels numb and uninspired. Same goes for the way it drives. No major complaints, but no real raves either. And don't get the light tan cloth interior. The seats stain incredibly easy, even if you get plain water on them.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks! You didn't mention what year your Toy is, but I'm guessing 2007 or older. I just this morning took a peek at the new '08 Highlanders and they look to be an incremental improvement over their previous toaster. With our two 5 and 6 year old constant eating machines (last night they each finished their Outback Joey Sirloins and proceeded to eat 1/2 my steak and about 1/3 of my fries), we're sure to get a dark leather interior (grey or black). I think we're going to test drive the Toy after the boys' belt ceremony today (one's becoming purple, the other blue).

I'm intrigued by the hybrid due out next month, but just can't justify the premium cost differential for the slight improvement in mileage. I wonder if Lexus plans to replace the RX any time soon with this new/longer platform?

:thumbup:



SkyDog said:


> We've got two vehicles -- an E46 325i and a Toyota Highlander. The Highlander obviously isn't as much fun to drive as the BMW (duh), but it serves its purpose really well. It's been rock-solid dependable, the V6 has decent enough get-up-and-go, the AWD and traction control make the thing amazingly easy to drive in the snow, and it's got plenty of room to haul the kids and the dog around.
> 
> My biggest complaints are just that it couldn't be much more un-exciting. The interior, while decent quality, feels numb and uninspired. Same goes for the way it drives. No major complaints, but no real raves either. And don't get the light tan cloth interior. The seats stain incredibly easy, even if you get plain water on them.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SkyDog said:


> We've got two vehicles -- an E46 325i and a Toyota Highlander. The Highlander obviously isn't as much fun to drive as the BMW (duh), but it serves its purpose really well. It's been rock-solid dependable, the V6 has decent enough get-up-and-go, the AWD and traction control make the thing amazingly easy to drive in the snow, and it's got plenty of room to haul the kids and the dog around.
> 
> My biggest complaints are just that it couldn't be much more un-exciting. The interior, while decent quality, feels numb and uninspired. Same goes for the way it drives. No major complaints, but no real raves either. And don't get the light tan cloth interior. The seats stain incredibly easy, even if you get plain water on them.


Very fair review of the Highlander I would say. This vehicle was high on Mrs. W's list, I guess it dropped off because of the lack of zoot. Plus the mileage was not on the terrific side, and it was due for redesign when we were looking (early 07.)

But yeah, it drove nice and probably would be as reliable as a, well, a toaster I guess. Very nice vehicle indeed though.


----------



## bimmersmine (Jun 25, 2007)

my brothers girlfriend has one, its reliable and good on gas


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

The RAV-4 with a 6 cylinder is a fun little SUV. Decent room and gas mileage is about the same as the 4 bangers but 100hp more.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Right now, IMHO the only CUV that is fun to drive is the RDX. The handling puts a grin on your face. The nav and bluetooth are amazing. They upgraded the 08 model to include the memory seats and auto dim mirror, two of my pet peeves, They are a pretty good deal for the overall cost compared to others in the class. I'm getting about 17MPG - but I cant bitch because its a heavy car w/ AWD and 250HP....I'd rather bitch about the MPG than and lack of HP any day.
Even tho the RAV is a little faster in a straight line it's inteior is unattractive and does not handle well. The CRV EX-Nav is nice, but gutless. Mitsu/suby/Hyundai have nice pieces, but all seemed second or third tier to me.

Google Infiniti "EX" - looks like a nice piece w/ 290HP! Dont forget to look at the Mazda CX-7 also.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

She drove the CR-V and liked it. I suspect she'd like the RDX even more, but on paper, she's disappointed with its lousy gas mileage. She could care less about the toys (nav, BT, power seats, etc.). She's really a very simple girl. In fact, when we were courting, I made the mistake once of calling her 'homely'. I thought it was a compliment, and man, did she ever let me have it! In fact, she'll never let me forget that one.



That being said, if we could negotiate the RDX down to $3k more than an CRV, I might be able to talk her into it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mazda CX-9?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. The Edge said:


> Mazda CX-9?


A co-worker suggested it to me as well. We might have to test-drive one, thanks.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

If you can wait for the 2008 CRV, the EX-L model gets power driver seat (and power lumbar support) and dual zone automatic climate control.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> If you can wait for the 2008 CRV, the EX-L model gets power driver seat (and power lumbar support) and dual zone automatic climate control.


Really? I did not know that, thank you. We most definitely can wait. She actually really enjoyed the test drive with the CR-V, it's more me that's pushing her into something a little more appropriate (Acura, Lexus, etc.). Power driver seat, climate control, and perhaps a little nicer leather in the CR-V might just about do the trick!

Where did you learn this? Is there a decent CR-V board out there?

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> Really? I did not know that, thank you. We most definitely can wait. She actually really enjoyed the test drive with the CR-V, it's more me that's pushing her into something a little more appropriate (Acura, Lexus, etc.). Power driver seat, climate control, and perhaps a little nicer leather in the CR-V might just about do the trick!
> 
> Where did you learn this? Is there a decent CR-V board out there?
> 
> :thumbup:


I am a parts guy at a Honda dealership and we just received some 2008 brochures (Civic Sedan and CRV) last week. One of my techs just bought one of the last 2007 EX-L and I was just teasing him about that  . Not sure if the price goes up but they are welcome features.

CRV forums: VTEC.NET and HondaSUV.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> I am a parts guy at a Honda dealership and we just received some 2008 brochures (Civic Sedan and CRV) last week. One of my techs just bought one of the last 2007 EX-L and I was just teasing him about that  . Not sure if the price goes up but they are welcome features.
> 
> CRV forums: VTEC.NET and HondaSUV.


Thanks for the links and the info!!

:thumbup:

In between posts, I did a quick Google and discovered TOV.net, and they also seemed to confirm the '08 changes!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> Thanks for the links and the info!!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> In between posts, I did a quick Google and discovered TOV.net, and they also seemed to confirm the '08 changes!


You are welcome.

I posted that info on TOV, too.


----------

